# Seachem Purigen to reduce Tannins



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

I bought driftwood off someone on here, and they said it was Tannin free, alas, my water is yellow after a week.


I've read up the SeaChem Purigen works amazing wonders in a tank to remove yellow discoloration tannins.

I have an eheim 2217. What do you suggest? any thoughts on it?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I use it and it's very effective at removing tannins.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

planter said:


> I use it and it's very effective at removing tannins.


any setup in the cannister you recommend? After the bio or before? purigen + carbon? etc etc

how long does it take to clear up? i have a 60 gallon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I use it and I can honestly say it will take out the tannins in your water. I've got a massive piece of driftwood in my 120g and it definitely made my water look like dark tea but it looks crystal clear to me now. You do need to switch it out and recharge it often though because it seems to get saturated very quickly. I bought a big bottle of purigen and several of the media bags and swap them out every so often.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I threw into my 2217 under the floss. Not really sure if it's supposed to be used in a certain order. It worked for me.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

grafx said:


> any setup in the cannister you recommend? After the bio or before? purigen + carbon? etc etc
> 
> how long does it take to clear up? i have a 60 gallon


Last layer under the floss like planter said if in your canister.

Shouldn't take long to clear up. Can't give you a definite timeframe.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

so basically one of the first layers it hits?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

grafx said:


> so basically one of the first layers it hits?


That'll be your top layer. Which should be your last layer actually.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> That'll be your top layer. Which should be your last layer actually.


ok so the purigen would be the TOP/LAST layer the water hits before being returned to the tank? 

damn confusion lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

grafx said:


> ok so the purigen would be the TOP/LAST layer the water hits before being returned to the tank?
> 
> damn confusion lol


Lol yes. You want the as much of the larger particulate filtered out first before pass the purigen.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Lol yes. You want the as much of the larger particulate filtered out first before pass the purigen.


how many ML of purigen would be needed to fit in the eheim?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

grafx said:


> how many ML of purigen would be needed to fit in the eheim?


depends....I use more than the recommended amount.

Typically, I think it's 1ml per 1gal.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Wouldn't it be easier to just take that wood out and get some non-staining wood if you want it?

Personally I like wood that exports tannins for my south-american blackwater tanks. Lemons and lemonade. 

W


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just take that wood out and get some non-staining wood if you want it?
> 
> Personally I like wood that exports tannins for my south-american blackwater tanks. Lemons and lemonade.
> 
> W


it would, but i really like the look of my driftwood


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok so i just bought a 250ml bottle. and i filled up nylon girl knee highs.and placed it on the top layer of the filter

was rather hard to cover the whole area in a circular size filter but did my best


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to just take that wood out and get some non-staining wood if you want it?
> 
> Personally I like wood that exports tannins for my south-american blackwater tanks. Lemons and lemonade.
> 
> W


I know what you're saying but to each their own right? Everyone has their own preference. Besides, it's really just like adding media. Not much to it.



grafx said:


> Ok so i just bought a 250ml bottle. and i filled up nylon girl knee highs.and placed it on the top layer of the filter
> 
> was rather hard to cover the whole area in a circular size filter but did my best


I think nylons may leak some of the purigen out. You may want to use something else.

I wouldn't be too concerned about having a perfect circle. As long as you do the best you can and water flows through it, it'll do it's job. Besides, 250ml is more than enough for your 60g tank. Your tank will probably look crystal clear in a week or less.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I know what you're saying but to each their own right? Everyone has their own preference. Besides, it's really just like adding media. Not much to it.
> 
> I think nylons may leak some of the purigen out. You may want to use something else.
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned about having a perfect circle. As long as you do the best you can and water flows through it, it'll do it's job. Besides, 250ml is more than enough for your 60g tank. Your tank will probably look crystal clear in a week or less.


Well what I did was filled up 2 nylons with 125ML each. do a super knot. Leave about 2 inches on the end and wrap that 2 inches around the back. so almost inside out. gave it another layer.

then I took each one and put them inside another nylon. so it's essentially in 3 nylon layers. kept it in nicely


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

grafx said:


> Well what I did was filled up 2 nylons with 125ML each. do a super knot. Leave about 2 inches on the end and wrap that 2 inches around the back. so almost inside out. gave it another layer.
> 
> then I took each one and put them inside another nylon. so it's essentially in 3 nylon layers. kept it in nicely


That should help with keeping it in. Please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

12 hours so far. no change


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

grafx said:


> 12 hours so far. no change


Patience! You'll wake up one morning and you'll be amazed at how clear the water is.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

People sid 24-48 hours so i woke up and thought maybe id say "oh look its starting!" 

but just looks more yellow, stupid tannins  lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

grafx said:


> People sid 24-48 hours so i woke up and thought maybe id say "oh look its starting!"
> 
> but just looks more yellow, stupid tannins  lol


lol I guess it really depends on how strong the tannins are leaking out into your tank water.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

My water is clean, just has a yellow tint enough that the tank isn't "bright" anymore. When you fill up a cup of water in a white glass the yellow is very apparent.

Just hit 24 hour mark. No difference


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

hehe...like I said, all in due time. Trust me, I have a piece of driftwood that makes my 120g tank look small. You should have seen the tank after I put that tree in...


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

Here's how it looked 2 weeks ago the day I put the wood in. and here it is just now. the pic quality sucks but u can tell the water is VASTLY yellow in comparison

Before








After


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh that's not that bad lol. Don't worry, give it some time.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

approaching 48 hours. no changeeeeeee


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, I think the best solution may be to pull the driftwood out and give it to me!


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Well, I think the best solution may be to pull the driftwood out and give it to me!


im starting to consider it lol.


----------



## grafx (Nov 13, 2010)

Did a nice 70% water change just now. boy did that clear up the water!

hopefully that'll kickstart the purigen to keep up with the tannins


----------

